# Native dishes of Hong Kong



## pizzaboy (May 17, 2011)

Hello guys, can you please suggest a few genuine Hong Kong dishes? If a visitor is curious about Hong Kong, what dishes should he try?


----------



## victoriac (May 31, 2011)

Try Siu mei, especially Char Siu or Siu Yuk dishes


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Stinky tofu, chicken feet, fish balls, jelly fish. hot dog in a noodle soup and a shark fin. JW


----------



## fromtheyyz (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim sum in mong kok is nice
street food everywhere!


----------

